# Orgasm and "contractions"?



## Kess

Erm... I've noticed that when I ... erm... orgasm, recently, my womb seems to go really tight and firm for a few minutes. I can feel the edges of it really prominently in my abdomen. Is this dangerous to baby? Is this what a mild contraction feels like?


----------



## bexbexbex

i would think it is. I get a huge contraction, pretty painful after i have one lol x x but my little one is just active afterward so i don't think it does any harm. X x


----------



## special_kala

I get the same but it doesnt feel like what a contraction does. trust me! lol

Its not dangerous but if it starts hurting more then whats comfortable i'd take it easy for a bit


----------



## Kess

It doesn't hurt at all, it's just a weird sensation of the whole muscle (I guess the womb is basically one big muscle?) tightening. Freaky. Well I'm glad it isn't going to hurt Little One.


----------



## BellaBlu

:flower: This is normal, I have had this all throughout the pregnancy, the orgasm stimulates your uterus and causes it to contract, although it does cause something like braxton hicks, it's not a contraction that will make you dialate.

Or thats what I was told ;) I'm almost 36 weeks and so far everything has been great, it hasn't caused any problems aside from being uncomfortable for a few minutes. Afterwards I just lay on my left side with a pillow between my legs, it seems to make it pass quicker. LO is healthy as can be so don't worry about it!

:thumbup:


----------



## 5ara

I have the same sometimes. I asked my MW and she says it's totally fine, won't hurt anything. She also says that it is not really what real contractions feel like.


----------



## Bumpontherun

I had these all through my last pregnancy from about 10 weeks. Weird I've not had them this time. They felt a lot like my braxton hicks contractions, not much like a real contraction though. My mild contractions felt more like period pain.


----------



## DragonMummy

apparently when you orgasm, the muscles of your uterus tighten. It's like a BH as the other girls have said - trust me it's NOTHING like a normal contraction! As I am sure you are aware, those ones hurt!

I have been reliably informed however that they are very useful at conditioning your uterus for birth, so there's an excuse to get your OH busy ;)


----------



## Kess

Lol DragonMummy, I'll have to tell DH that! I think he's feeling a bit... weird that bubs is there too, and bump can make it uncomfortable in usual positions, so he's not been putting out as much as I'd like. ;)


----------



## ClaireMuir123

Orgasm is actually good for your baby! You release the happy hormone (endorphins?) which gets passed onto the baby, which makes baby feel good! Wait until baby is taking up your full torso, the full thing goes hard lol xxx


----------



## DragonMummy

Kess my DH is creeped out by there being a baby in there too! When I was preg with my son I was sooo horny all the time and he just looked terrified! Am just tired this time round. He seems relieved :rofl:


----------



## sophisticat

Happens to me too, I've heard it's normal.


----------



## Kess

DragonMummy said:


> Kess my DH is creeped out by there being a baby in there too! When I was preg with my son I was sooo horny all the time and he just looked terrified! Am just tired this time round. He seems relieved :rofl:

I'm not sure what to do with him atm! For all of first tri I was throwing up, so no nookie. Then I start to feel better and he had an essay due in (he's doing a part-time masters alongside full time work), so he was too tired. Then I started getting sciatic nerve pain, and my bump started showing, and he now doesn't want to, both because he's scared of hurting me, scared of hurting the baby, and freaked out by there being three in the bed. Then I was stupid enough to mention to him that I had a tiny (miniscule!) bit of fluid leak from my right breast the other day (I thought it was cool!), and now he won't go anywhere near them either! I didn't expect that; he's not normally squeamish when it comes to sex, we're quite adventurous. I'm now staring at the prospect of no nookie until my milk dries up, which since I'm intending on extended breastfeeding, could be YEARS! :shock::nope: What do I _do_??


----------



## DragonMummy

can't he just keep off the funbags for now? ;)

to be honest, when I got to third tri I was sooooo horny and I was at rather a weight advantage so he got pretty much molested whether he liked it or not. i think with most men, once their er.... fancy is tickled, theyre never gonna say no!


----------



## Kess

DragonMummy said:


> can't he just keep off the funbags for now? ;)
> 
> to be honest, when I got to third tri I was sooooo horny and I was at rather a weight advantage so he got pretty much molested whether he liked it or not. i think with most men, once their er.... fancy is tickled, theyre never gonna say no!

LOL, maybe I'll have to resort to that!


----------



## ChristinaRN

Essentially you are inducing a BH contraction......which is a great thing because it tones your uterus, makes the baby feel great, and you get to know what a good BH feels like.


----------

